# Endometrial Function Test



## joy1234 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have just had a consultation with a new clinic and they are suggesting I undergo an Endometrial Function Test. I was wondering if anybody has had any experience of this? It is outrageously expensive (€1,200 here in Dublin) and I am not sure it would shed any light on our repeated implantation failures...I'm feeling a bit hopeless at the moment as I am not sure where to go from here. From my signature you can see I've already had about 10 embryos transferred between FETs and fresh cycles and never got even a faint BFP. I've had the immunes checked and everything seems within range, the only imbalanced thing is the presence of high antinuclear antibodies...


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that im in the same boat as you are. Ive never heard about the Endometrial function test but have you ever asked them what if the result came back showing that you have a problem? What would the treatment be? 
I too have had many tests done and all came back normal even the immunological tests.. i just went  for an IVF with PGD and PGS round, got a BFP but miscarried at 5 weeks. I know for sure that there is nothing wrong with the embryos to stop them from implanting . So it has to be my endometrium.

Im planning to push the center to go aggressive this time with my treatments regardless of the outcome of the tests and to start me on Intralipid infusion along with steroids and heparin injections. I dont know if you have tried those treatments before but in my case and since it is clear that i have a problem with implantation then i would want to try all the treatments available out there and dont want to rely completely on more tests that dont show anything.. we have already spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on fertility treatments and im just not willing to keep trying without trying a totally new approach and treatments.. i feel so angry and so frustrated at all those fertility clinics because I dont really feel that they put an effort with cases like ours and simply classify us as unexplained..


----------



## joy1234 (Nov 15, 2012)

mms, I know what you mean, I feel so angry with this endless journey! I did ask the doctor about the possible outcomes of this test and he said that depending on the results they could try to adjust my progesterone supplementation and also my transfer dates. However, I get the impression it is all very empirical and I've decided I won't do it. I would rather have another hysteroscopy if need be. As for the immunes, mine were kind of ok except for the ANA. I will get intralipids, steroids and aspirin with my next cycle even though my tests don't really show a need for it, but at this stage I am happy to try anything that might remotely help! I did try heparin and very low doses of steroids on all my frozen cycles, but it didn't make one bit of difference. Maybe it's just a matter of keeping faith and trying. I have never been pregnant, so my worry is that my body can't produce hcg on its own or that maybe I am just not able to carry a baby. DH says that this is all nonsense and since our first fresh cycle and subsequent frozen cycles were done in a very questionable way, he thinks we are just on the wrong side of statistics. I really hope he is right!!

When are you planning to go at it again?


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hmmmm I still dont understand how would they adjust your progestrone? In any case they always prescribe progestrone!! Or would they perhaps prescribe it in higher doses and/or injectables??
In my case and since we are also trying to avoid a genetic disease and trying to get an hla matched embryo for my diseased child then I can only get a day 5 transfere.. so not sure if I had that test done how would they be able to treat me. 
I was planning to try again for next cycle except my doctor (who happens to be from another hospital and not the same IVF clinic) advised me to wait for another 6 weeks atleast. She would want to run few tests on me yet she didnt state what those tests were. 
I feel I cant wait.. I always planned for having all my children in my 20's abut it seems god has other plans.. im now 31 (I know im not old) but i cant stop worrying about my age and worry about waisting more time..
Ive heard of some centers supporting the pregnancy with shots of hcg hormone.. not sure how that would help but ill read more into this..


----------

